# best way for Tau to deal with CC



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

okay so Im aware about the amazing CC Tau have. my question is, your facing an army with a bunch of CC units or getting rushed by some CCs with jump packs, do you just run away? are there good units to help with CC? like kroot?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

No, Kroot are horrible. Get more guns so that you do not end up in CC.

Target priority is key. learn what is actually a threat to you and destroy it first.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Alternately: allies.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

A Kroot counter-assault _can_ work, but as Deathklokk says it's not something you ideally want to have to do. Even attacking weak enemies like Guard Kroot die very fast. One possibility to deter smaller Assault units is to have a dedicated Overwatch Crisis team, with for example Twin-Linked burst cannons and Flamers. That gives you, in a 3 man team, 9 shots re-rolling to hit, plus 3D3 Wall of Death hits, which will dent units like Orks. Of course, this will only be enough if you've whittled them down first.

Alternatively, use a really feeble unit to get in the way that the enemy assault unit will definitely kill on the turn it attacks, like a couple of Gun Drones from a Devilfish or a depleted Fire Warrior team. That way the enemy gets to assault, sure, but after killing your speedbump will find themselves sat right in front of the rest of your guns with nowhere to go, buying you another turn to gun them down. Not ideal, but better than letting that Draigostar chow down on your Broadsides.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Have to agree with the gun drone bump

Any tank that has gun drones should drop them off asap, hide the drones then bring them in in front of the FW teams or suits, when the drones die in the assault FIRE 

Kroot are awful, I love kroot and kroot dogs, but they simply not as good as more fire warriors. To me 6th is the edition for O'shovah style lists, FWs and suits


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, Kroot are so amazing with their 3 Toughness, 3 initiative and 1 attack 

I really think they should have atleast 4 initiative, because they are described as having dense muscle fibers that have a whiplash like effect when they attack.

I just hope they get better with the Codex update.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Assault Terminators. Apart from that, running away.

Midnight


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Tau almost need to counter CC in a very similar way to IG (without the blobs). Get a feeder unit (cannon fodder). Feed, then torrent them. Kroot can work as shields/area denial for fastest troops (jump and mech troops), but not much else. Against ground pounders, i can see small FW squads working best (drones too easily killed in short range shooting).


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Ally in Eldar for a Farseer with Prescience (for Fire Warriors of course) a Ranger squad and a full squadron of outflanking War Walkers with nothing but Scatter Lasers. Thank me later.

Also, the usual stuff: target priority, accurate range guessing, smart deployment, sound and effective list-building, focus fire, focus fire, focus fire, focus fire, focus fire, focus fire, focus fire, focus fire, focus fire, and focus fire.

Also: mobility, the key niche of Tau. Use it. Shootiness comes second.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Kroot are terrible in CC, I took out a full unit that I assaulted with 2 Necron Heavy Destroyers. Heavy Destroyers are not even a CC unit...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

darklove said:


> Kroot are terrible in CC, I took out a full unit that I assaulted with 2 Necron Heavy Destroyers. Heavy Destroyers are not even a CC unit...


I did the same with 2 Chaos Space Marines, who are even more fragile. Was good day to be giant man.

Midnight


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I was playing a game against myself, using Tau and Dark Angels, 12 Kroot Outflank close to 5 man tactical squad and Librarian, Fail their charge, that tactical squad kills a couple, then Bike squad comes in and mops them all up.


----------

